# Looking for info fifth wheel



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

I have always been a bumper pull guy with boats and various haul trailers. I have come upon a potential deal on a fifth wheel travel trailer and want to hear others experinces. If i pull the trigger on it I would need advice on a removeable hitch has anybody here done this?
Thanks


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you wanting to remove the 5th wheel when not in use? That kind of sounds like what your question is. 

Most 5th wheel's are removable. Some are easier than other's. Weight wise. I currently have a B&W turnover ball in my truck. Which is designed for goose neck trailer's. But, I bought the Anderson Ultimate hitch which attaches to my 5th wheel. Very easy to install and remove from your truck.

Just do your research before you take the plunge. Prices very as well. There's many options out there.

Hope this helped.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

5Th wheels tow much better and don't sway. Keep in mind the extra height (our Montana is 13.5' tall). If you have a 6' truck bed most of it will be usable with the 5th wheel connected. I use a draw tite hitch that when removed just leaves 4 sockets so the truck bed is fully usable and without the hitch bed rails.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Thanks guys looks like there are a lot of options out there


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a B&W turnover as well. Curt adapter with Curt Q20 hitch. Works well.
Check Discount Hitch for prices. Several locations.
http://www.discounthitches.com/
I've had 2 fifth wheels but not a tongue pull. I sometimes wish I had the truck bed for more cargo, but the 5th sure tows easy.
You may Google the brand of 5th you're looking at to see if there is a internet forum for that brand. You can get a feel for potential issues.
Like:
http://www.keystonerv.org/forums/index.php


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Go to IRV2 website and ask all your questions. Excellent RV site.


----------

